

The Cutting Edge - io
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.03/cutting.edge_pr.html

======
softbuilder
I hate stories like this. Given the topic and situation, I _can't not_ read
it. So then I do and the story is pointless. Ugh. Precious minutes I will not
get again. kthxbye.

~~~
ca98am79
your comment saved me those precious minutes - thanks

~~~
stcredzero
This story only works because some of the characters are psychologically
"abnormal." It's the same kind of substitute for carefully fleshed-out
motivation as certain creatures being "evil" in a fantasy context.

<http://badgods.com/orc.html>

(In fairness, a part of the "fun" would be wondering about your own professor.
And some of the philosophizing about academia is interesting.)

------
username
Michael Meloan (mdmeloan@aol.com) has published fiction in Buzz Magazine, LA
Weekly, Chic, and Caffeine. He has also written for Joe Frank's National
Public Radio show.

Copyright © 1993-2004 The Condé Nast Publications Inc. All rights reserved.

Copyright © 1994-2003 Wired Digital, Inc. All rights reserved.

------
jwhitlark
Why was this even posted? It took me a moment to realize it was fiction. I
guess I'll start reading the comments first.

------
socjus
This guy writes about as well as J.K. Rowling.

~~~
hypermatt
Thanks for the comments, i lasted about 30 seconds into the story

